# Classic D&D in Naka-ku, Nagoya



## Iosue (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, folks.


I'm putting together a group to play Classic D&D (Moldvay, Mentzer, LL, DD).  I'd like to go mostly by the book, with mapper(s), caller, the whole shebang.  Game play will be focused, at least at first, on resource-managed exploration and treasure hunting, rather than cinematic high fantasy.  Of course, as characters go up in levels I expect the campaign to expand.  Sessions would be played with any number of players, be it one PC and the DM or upwards of 10.


Our first session is scheduled for Sunday, March 31st, from 1 pm to 4:30 pm at the Naka Shōgai Gakushū Center (Naka Lifelong Education Center), in Naka-ku, near Kamimaezu Station.


https://maps.google.co.jp/maps?ll=35.154739,136.903847&q=名古屋市　中生涯学習センター&z=16&hl=ja&iwloc=A


If you're interested, drop me a line.


----------



## Cheeseburglar (Apr 28, 2013)

Had to post in a thread to message, so /bump.


----------

